# Quick Question - best way to find a company to print my designs and send them to me



## kendalroper (Feb 14, 2008)

Basically I need to find a company that can print my designs on shirts and send me them in mass quantities (400-600 shirts). I was wondering what the best way to go about this is.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

-Kendal Roper


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: Quick Question*



kendalroper said:


> Basically I need to find a company that can print my designs on shirts and send me them in mass quantities (400-600 shirts). I was wondering what the best way to go about this is.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> -Kendal Roper


The best way is to find a contract screen printer that deals in larger quantities and buy the shirts yourself. You ship to them, that way they don't add a markup for ordering the shirts for you and you get the best deal you can get.


----------



## MoustacheKC (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: Quick Question*

Are you printing on their shirts or yours? 
What type of printing technique? (Screen, dye-sub, water-based)?

And, umm, 400-600 isn't even CLOSE to being "mass quantity." Most printers wouldn't even take a job that small--it's not worth the time. "Mass quantities" in the apparel world is 10,000 items and up in a single production run. You need to be looking for a very small mom and pop printer; otherwise, no one is going to return your calls.


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: Quick Question*



MoustacheKC said:


> Are you printing on their shirts or yours?
> What type of printing technique? (Screen, dye-sub, water-based)?
> 
> And, umm, 400-600 isn't even CLOSE to being "mass quantity." Most printers wouldn't even take a job that small--it's not worth the time. "Mass quantities" in the apparel world is 10,000 items and up in a single production run. You need to be looking for a very small mom and pop printer; otherwise, no one is going to return your calls.


That's not necessarily true. You're right about the mass quantities but my printer is capable and willing to take orders as small as 12 pieces and more than 100,000 pieces.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: Quick Question*



tim3560 said:


> That's not necessarily true. You're right about the mass quantities but my printer is capable and willing to take orders as small as 12 pieces and more than 100,000 pieces.


I totally agree Tim, I think the majority of printers would take this job no problem.


----------



## kendalroper (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Quick Question*



tim3560 said:


> The best way is to find a contract screen printer that deals in larger quantities and buy the shirts yourself. You ship to them, that way they don't add a markup for ordering the shirts for you and you get the best deal you can get.


 Perfect. I think that I will be buying about 1,000 shirts of royal apparel or continental-usa. 

In your opinion, what do you think the best contract screen printing company is?



MoustacheKC said:


> Are you printing on their shirts or yours?
> What type of printing technique? (Screen, dye-sub, water-based)?
> 
> And, umm, 400-600 isn't even CLOSE to being "mass quantity." Most printers wouldn't even take a job that small--it's not worth the time. "Mass quantities" in the apparel world is 10,000 items and up in a single production run. You need to be looking for a very small mom and pop printer; otherwise, no one is going to return your calls.


 I figured that I would be doing about 1,000 shirts for the first order.



tim3560 said:


> That's not necessarily true. You're right about the mass quantities but my printer is capable and willing to take orders as small as 12 pieces and more than 100,000 pieces.


That is good to know. 



sunnydayz said:


> I totally agree Tim, I think the majority of printers would take this job no problem.


That is what I had originally thought. I am still learning about this, thanks for dealing with me.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: Quick Question*

If you are seriously looking for a screen printer right now, you can post a thread in the referrals section in the forum asking for referrals. Just make sure you list what you are looking for and an approximate location, I am sure there are plenty of members here who can give you referrals. Hope this helps


----------



## kendalroper (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Quick Question*



sunnydayz said:


> If you are seriously looking for a screen printer right now, you can post a thread in the referrals section in the forum asking for referrals. Just make sure you list what you are looking for and an approximate location, I am sure there are plenty of members here who can give you referrals. Hope this helps


Perfect. Thanks.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Quick Question*



MoustacheKC said:


> Are you printing on their shirts or yours?
> What type of printing technique? (Screen, dye-sub, water-based)?
> 
> And, umm, 400-600 isn't even CLOSE to being "mass quantity." Most printers wouldn't even take a job that small--it's not worth the time. "Mass quantities" in the apparel world is 10,000 items and up in a single production run. You need to be looking for a very small mom and pop printer; otherwise, no one is going to return your calls.


I don't think that's correct about "most printers will not take a job that small".

I don't know of any screen printer that would turn down a job of 300-400 pieces.


----------

